# My rig



## quackingtim (Jan 7, 2007)

My turn to show off my rig.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

quackingtim said:


>


I suggest you spread your decoys out a little more. But seriously that trailer looks pretty tight!! Great name for the crew too!


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

i dont like how u have the ducks in the front of the spread!!
j/k trailer looks good and how do u keep it so clean on the outside???


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Guys that spread looks great! I think I would have had the lookers in the front tho! :lol:

Trailer looks awsome!


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

> Guys that spread looks great! I think I would have had the lookers in the front tho!


I disagree with u hunt4p&y, the lookers up front would flare birds, u gotta keep them in the back :beer: 
Holy **** i'm bored, u can tell hunting season is over for me


----------



## quackingtim (Jan 7, 2007)

jwdinius1 said:


> i dont like how u have the ducks in the front of the spread!!
> j/k trailer looks good and how do u keep it so clean on the outside???


I have use the trailer for several years, and have only washed it once. Just got lucky those days.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Looks good! Nice set-up, I really like the hangers for the tools.

Chris


----------

